# Custom Crossovers



## Rootbeer (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been looking into building a set of speakers and have been checking out some tested DIY setups such as Zaph/Audio but my only concern is how im going to get the proper crossover. In some builds they give the exact setup for the proper crossover for a set of speakers and i would like to use that design but have no experience building crossovers or really doing any technical stuff like that. My only options at this point are buy some prebuilt dayton ones which probably wont work nearly as well or try and learn how to build them which seems like quite a task.

Is their a website or someone who will build you a specific crossover? And if so is it really expensive? Also do you guys know of any other tested DIY speaker setup compilations such as zaph's?

Thanks


----------



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

Madisound will design and build you a crossover if you have drivers that they cary, and it's not too expensive depending on the quality of parts you want to use. Rick Craig at Selah Audio will also do it for most any driver at a higher cost, but I'm sure his designs sound great.


----------



## Rootbeer (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome, I'm definitely going to look into that

I would love to do it myself but it just doesn't seem all that easy...


----------



## 2chGUY (Feb 1, 2009)

Following a schematic to build a pre-designed crossover isn't all that difficult. I wouldn't sell yourself short on being able to handle it. That is, if you can handle a soldering iron.

Buying a generic crossover from a supplier is the wrong way to go.

There are many available kits that will (if you choose) provide the crossovers pre-assembled....at a cost.


----------



## Rootbeer (Apr 13, 2009)

Yah if i get the time i might try to learn how to assemble them myself, would you guys happen to know of any really good guides for building crossovers with step by step instructions leading you through everything, that would be awesome. I've found guides that say stuff like "assemble it with these pieces here and their" but am still unclear how i connect them and all the specifics.

and by kits do you mean like what Madisound will do? thanks


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

Check out Solen as well. They have all the components and some information on assembling them. I've purchased lots of caps from them.


----------



## Rootbeer (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice, i'll keep them in mind when i decide to buy the parts, it seems that they've got some quality stuff


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Rootbeer said:


> Yah if i get the time i might try to learn how to assemble them myself, would you guys happen to know of any really good guides for building crossovers with step by step instructions leading you through everything, that would be awesome. I've found guides that say stuff like "assemble it with these pieces here and their" but am still unclear how i connect them and all the specifics.
> 
> and by kits do you mean like what Madisound will do? thanks


http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/FRDtools.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/7160-basic-guide-crossovers.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/17429-basic-guide-crossovers-part-2-a.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/37931-important-technical-threads-list.html


----------

